# Free plans, "SWEET"tablesaw crosscut sled from The Wood Smith Shop



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

There is also a nice Adjustable Tenon Jig
These are set of really nice plans, for a sweet tablesaw crosscut sled. OPTIONAL BOX JOINT JIG attachment, you can widen the kerf for dadoing.
You may have to sign up for the free E-news letter to get access to the downloadable plan. 
This is a plan is worth buying, if it wasn't free
Some good stuff at,The Wood Smith Shop

http://www.woodsmithshop.com/episodes/season4/403/




























Here is another idea


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank you EJ, I'll check this out.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I like the hyperbole in the instructions describing the jig as "rock solid" (which,
being made of wood, it of course isn't).

Good design though. Solves a relevant problem. Adding a replaceable throat 
plate to the right (the "good" side presumably) would compensate for blades
chewing up the edge of the jig over time and widening the kerf and resulting
in more chipping of the workpiece.


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

You could easily rabbit the edges and put in, and a replaceable insert, and use a sink cut out, or phenolic faced plywood to start with, I don't mess with wood runners, I use 3/8×3/4 steel bar stock, one eight-foot piece goes a long way, and if the jig goes bad you just make a new jig and use the same runner


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

Added another idea


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Thank you for posting this link.

I'll second what CPB said above where a in person class can offer considerably more than reading, watching or even listening about a process, fixture, technique or whatever. Don't get me wrong I don't think in person is the only way to learn, but it is a real good way to learn for most people.

I'll have to check out more of the projects on that site, I may even need to start buying copies of the magazine, it looks like a really good resource. I wonder if anybody sells it here in Brandon?


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Ok! I will be building more sleds.

Thanks!


----------

